# So proud of my boy



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

We live in a sort of remote area. We have very rarely had guests in our home in my pup's 11 mo life. One dinner guest prior to now . We have two neighbors with whom we rotate dinners at someone's house but the last two have not been our house so no practice for pup.

We had unexpected dinner guests tonight, an elderly couple. My boy was SO good. One or two barks when they walked in, immediately a nice, calm, social greeting.

He comes up to my husband and me sometimes while we are sitti g down eating to profess his love for us. (He never even sniffs the food on our plates, he just sees that our faces are within kissing reach so we sometimes get driveby love)l I anticipated that he might do that with our guests which of course would be rude. Twice he looked like he was moving in to be social with them while we were sitting down eating. I said his name so quietly that no one else at the table heard me and he came right over to me. Twice I reminded him to just go lay down during dinner and he went and did that on an equally quiet voice request from me.

He was just a doll, with SO little practice with company, he was respectful, friendly but not pushy or obnoxious. I just couldn't be more proud of him, he was such a delightful dog and he's not even a year old yet and has had practically no practice.


----------



## Slamdunc (Dec 6, 2007)

Awesome!


----------



## Strikker (Dec 2, 2015)

Well done!


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

I'm lucky I have my old girl to show him how it's done. Whenever we have strangers in the house I have put him on a leash, let her go greet first, let him watch, then let him go in and copy her. 

Well I had them both on a leash while I asked to be sure these people were not afraid of them and didn't mind them coming to say hi. Usually I don't have her on a leash but I barely know these people and had no idea how they felt about 2 GSDs running up to them. Then with their approval I gave the girl her usual brief head start during which time I can focus completely on him and be certain he is calm and going to greet properly before I release him to do it.

Anyway. He is a good boy.


----------

